# Can i mix these two?



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+1764&pcatid=1764
Tropical Inverts for Freshwater Aquariums: Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster

ide get 1 big one, and 2 blue small ones.... it'd be in the bottom of a fat 155gal tank.

also is my gravel fine enough for the things to burrow in? sorry i know not the greatest pic's


----------



## squilla1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

As long as they both have a shelter-preferrably at opposite ends of the tank.It also helps to introduce them both to the tank at the same time.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to have to say no.... generally one cray fish per tank .. as they are agressive and will fight, but there are exceptions to all rules. you have to have plenty of hiding areas and out of site line than maybe. Cray fish will eat your fish as will so don't be putting a expensive fish with them as they will get fin crewed at the very least, if not killed out right.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Im gonna have to go with richie here. Cray fish are one of my least favorite things to put in my tank for one reason, theyre vicious little buggers. They will eat about anything you can put in there and dont care if they lose a limb trying. I mean some might go together on the rare chance, but you cant be sure and really I cant recomend it.


----------

